# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K

## Nguyễn Hội

Đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K. Cảm biến đo nhiệt độ loại K. Can nhiệt loại K.  Cảm biến đo nhiệt độ ở mức 1200 độ C trở xuống. Ở những mức nhiệt độ từ 650 độ C trở xuống thì ta chọn cảm biến đo nhiệt độ Pt100 để tiết kiệm chi phí. Nhưng khi nhiệt độ duy trì ở mức trên 500 độ C liên tục thì tôi khuyên các bạn nên sử dụng đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K để đảm bảo độ bền của cảm biến.

Đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K


Hình thực tế đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K, TC K

Đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K cũng được chia thành 2 loại :

Cảm biến đo nhiệt độ loại K dạng dây (tham khảo bài viết tại đây)
Đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K dạng củ hành
Về cấu tạo cũng được chia thành 2 loại là : Can nhiệt đơn hoặc can nhiệt đôi (2x TC K)

Các thông số cần thiết để chọn đầu dò đo nhiệt độ loại K phù hợp nhất.
Nhiệt độ làm việc của đầu dò là bao nhiêu độ C ?
Đầu dò nhiệt độ loại dây hay loại củ hành ?
Can nhiệt K loại đơn hay đôi ?
Đường kính của đầu dò là bao nhiêu mm?
Kết nối ren là loại nào?
Chiều dài của đầu dò là bao nhiêu mm ?
Vỏ đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K có cần bọc sứ hay không ? Thường thì bằng Inox 316.
Ứng dụng đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K
Đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K hay còn gọi can nhiệt K, type K , TC K được sử dụng để đo nhiệt độ ở mức khoảng 500 độ đến 1000 độ C. Ứng dụng nhiều trong các nhà máy xi măng, nhà máy đường, nhà máy ngành nhựa các loại,…Nếu nhiệt độ sử dụng ở mức cao hơn thì phải sử dụng can nhiệt loại S, can nhiệt B với nhiệt độ chịu được 1600 -1700 độ C

Trường hợp cần 2 tín hiệu từ một cảm biến hãy dùng bộ chia tín hiệu 1 điều khiển, 1 tín hiệu hiển thị theo link bên dưới.



Mua đầu dò nhiệt độ loại K ở đâu uy tín chất lượng nhất?
Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều nhà cung cấp thiết bị đo nhiệt độ nhưng hầu hết các sản phẩm đến từ Trung Quốc, Đài Loan, giá rẻ nhưng độ ổn định không cao sau một thời gian sử dụng.

Cty TNHH Kỹ Thuật Tự Động Hưng Phát chúng tôi nhập chính hãng cảm biến đo nhiệt độ từ Ý về Việt Nam phân phối. Sản phẩm có chứng nhận xuất xứ CO, CQ đảm bảo chất lượng. Hàng hóa được bảo hành 12 tháng. Chính sách 1 đổi 1 nếu sản phẩm bị lỗi do nhà sản xuất.

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ :

Nguyễn Long Hội

Mobi: 0939.266.845

Email :hoi.nguyen@huphaco.vn

----------

